# Great day 5/4/19



## CPD67 (Mar 7, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Alot of samwhiches right there!!! Congrats on a good day!


----------



## specktackler57 (May 15, 2011)

Wow nice catch


----------



## Bodupp (Oct 3, 2007)

Love them scamps!


----------



## antricc (Oct 1, 2018)

awesome fish! did yall use live or squid?


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

DAG-GUM what a good fishing day. Load up the freezer. How deep do tell?


----------



## CPD67 (Mar 7, 2017)

550’ deep and live pin fish 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

CPD67 said:


> 550’ deep and live pin fish
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk





That's deep! Those are the biggest mingozz I have ever seen!


----------



## CPD67 (Mar 7, 2017)

My personal best on the size of mingo's


----------



## CPD67 (Mar 7, 2017)

*Cape Horn22 OS*

And may i say that my 2017 22 OS Cape Horn is a beast of a boat, the sea's where solid 2' /3' all day till around 4:00pm on the way back in when the worst storm i have ever got caught in found me, total white out. The boat was awesome, great ride all day. Great fuel burn for a snooty day,160 NM round trip and 80 gallons of fuel.


----------



## Bama Fish Head (Jan 6, 2011)

When I saw Great Day and the date in the offshore section I was thinking you must have made it in before the shet hit the fan. It was damn nasty over here in Fairhope around 245 or so. Awesome mess of fish and glad to see you made it in safe


----------



## Tiretyme (Sep 29, 2014)

Nice take for sure! Scamp is my fav too!
What general area y’all hit?


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

Nice ! :thumbup:


----------



## CPD67 (Mar 7, 2017)

the spur


----------



## canygaar (Nov 25, 2018)

Looks like a great day. Long way out to the promise land. Glad it paid off.


----------



## Tiretyme (Sep 29, 2014)

CPD67 said:


> the spur


Thx! Again, congrats on a fine day!!


----------



## Xpac (Jun 22, 2011)

nice work! those are stud mingos!


are you running the F300 or Suke350 on your Cape?


----------



## CPD67 (Mar 7, 2017)

I’m running a Yamaha 300


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

That is a fine boat!


----------



## Boardfeet (Sep 27, 2007)

Stud Mingo snapper for sure.
Slob scamp also.
Nicely done sir.
Thanks for the post and for the pictures


----------



## SurfRidr (Apr 24, 2012)

Nice haul, those are some beefy mingos. :thumbsup:


----------

